# New to me BMY Harsco 5 ton



## wakeupcall

Purchased this to haul water to the cabin . But have had a great time driving it to breakfast and in parades . Love this truck drives like a cadillac.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I would enjoy driving that too.  It looks to be in outstanding condition.


----------



## wakeupcall

It is fun to drive it has the 8.3 Cummins with a Allison 5 speed automtic. Seems to be good mechanically , changed all fluids and just yesterday replaced leaky heater core . Wakeupcall


----------



## waybomb

If you don't mind, what does it cost to acquire something like this?

I could see shortening this bad boy up a bit and using it to haul Plain Vanilla. 

Looks a bit more heavy duty than a F700. And even if it isn't, it sure is cooler.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

don't shorten it up just get a tractor version to haul your boat with the a-3 model like that one with ctis and 8.3 cummins were known for air leaking into the fuel systems and tire inflation issues. I preferred the a-2 models no ctis and a 250 hp 855 cummins with top stop injectors the big torque of the 855 made driving a lot more fun. I also have a full manual package on pdf if you want a copy send me an e-mail.


----------



## waybomb

That would be great. waybomb at gmail


----------



## wakeupcall

Snowtrac Nome said:


> don't shorten it up just get a tractor version to haul your boat with the a-3 model like that one with ctis and 8.3 cummins were known for air leaking into the fuel systems and tire inflation issues. I preferred the a-2 models no ctis and a 250 hp 855 cummins with top stop injectors the big torque of the 855 made driving a lot more fun. I also have a full manual package on pdf if you want a copy send me an e-mail.



Actually this is a model M-923A2  and does have the 8.3 Cummins and yes it does have the Ctis tire inflation system so far no problems . As far as price it varys . Thought I got a good deal on this truck . Seen these between 8000.00 and 18000.00.Pretty sure the military detunes the engine may see about turning this one up but on the other side if it's not broke leave it alone.Great Fun Anyway!!
..


----------



## wakeupcall

Here are the specs on the two different engines,  the turbo charged 8.3 has more torque than the naturally aspirated 250:

The M939 and M939A1 models use a*Cummins*NHC 250*855*cu*in (14.0*L) naturally aspirated diesel engine, producing 240*hp (180*kW) at 2100rpm and 685*lbf·ft (929*N·m) at 1500rpm. This was the standard engine of the M809 series. The M939A2 models use a newer and smaller Cummins*6CTA8.3*504*cu*in (8.3*L) turbocharged diesel engine producing 240*hp (180*kW) at 2100 and 745*lbf·ft (1,010*N·m) at 1,500*rpm. All models have an Allison 5 speed automatic transmission with a two speed transfer case.


----------



## JimVT

some of the customized ones look neat. could you imagine a camper on it?


----------



## EastTexFrank

JimVT said:


> some of the customized ones look neat. could you imagine a camper on it?



A camper on it?   That would rank pretty high on my list of bug out vehicles!!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Jim that is the older m 818 series they had non top stop injectors and a 250 cummins. an optional but rare motor was a turbocharged mack. I have driven them all the mack was a stump puller ,the cummins  drove the best on the road and the 8.3's were the most efficient plus quite a bit lighter I saw factory 8.3's in asv's rated to 350 horses. I don't know if the 5 ton t-case could take it, as even the 8.3's were capable of cracking the t-cases in to 2 pieces if abused, say like rocking the truck to get unstuck. lastly I when stuck on a dyno the larger 855 will have more torque as the ratings were diferent back when the 855 was king I used to work at a military rebuild shop we had a dyno and every engine went on a dyno for an hour before we crated them up and the 855'5 always made better low end grunt. I'm not belittiling the 8.3 it's an impressive motor I would love to have one for my nodwell project, but the 855's had a better track record for reliability, except for cold starting. I should also add there was never a problem with the c series engines in the mechanical department it was almost always a fuel problem, either a fuel solenoid which were prone to burning up or the plumbing between the lift pump and tanks leaking air. both could be an easy fix using areoquip fittings and hose for your supply system and a cable shut down system the military wouldn't let us modify them with out authorization.


----------



## marchplumber

Plus with 855, no wait for turbo cool down before killing the engine.  They ARE a beast!! Don't do reverse in Low transfer! LOL  Tires tend to weigh a bit also!  A shovel comes in handy when attempting to reinstall!   Congrats!!  I love mine.  I am envious as I need the tarp and bows for mine still.  Just got the troop seats/sides a while back!  

God bless,
Tony


----------



## FTG-05

Just remember with the 929 series do NOT put the tranny in reverse in low gear.  It will destroy the transfer case.  SS might a quick or field expedient fix by now, don't know.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the t cases split when trying to rock them back and forth reverse in low will spin the front driveline


----------

